# Η ηθικότητα στα θηλαστικά



## Costas (May 30, 2009)

Άρθρο στην Telegraph


----------



## Elsa (May 30, 2009)

Είχε σχετικό άρθρο και η Ελευθεροτυπία την Δευτέρα, πολύ πιο συνοπτικό βέβαια, μετάφραση από αυτό της Telegraph, προφανώς.
Φαίνεται οτι μοιραζόμαστε πολύ περισσότερα κοινά χαρακτηριστικά με τα υπόλοιπα -θηλαστικά τουλάχιστον- ζώα από όσα νομίζαμε.


----------

